# Wanted: 80s Raleigh in team colours



## urbanfatboy (29 Sep 2008)

As it says, I'm after a 'classic' Raleigh, in team colours (red yellow black)

Something in the North East or Nottingham would be better for pickup otheriwse postage it will have to be.Oh, and not silly money either.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Oct 2008)

There are 2 like this on ebay right now:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=220289946596&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------

